# WATSON!!! Our New Shih-Tzu Puppy From



## Jill (Nov 23, 2008)

Watson did so good his first night! He is the right puppy and I think Winston's in him some way.

I had this copy paper box that I put a towel in and thought he would sleep in this on the bed where Winston's pillow is (between H's and my pillows) until he is big enough and can sleep on the pillow w/o us worrying he will fall off the bed (or potty on the bed). I put him in that in the center of the bed when we got home. Immediately, he jumped out and scrambled up to and on Winston's pillow and laid down! This is where he's been hanging out -- just like he knew that's the place for the golden child.

We have this soft canvas and mesh small pet carrier and what I did is wait until he falls asleep, put him in that and zip it then put him on the pillow in it. He woke up to go potty around 1am, and fussed slightly after I put him back in before bedtime and after potty but I just unzipped it enough to reach my hand in and pat him and he snuggled my hand and fell back asleep within seconds! Our grown dogs wake us up in the middle fo the night 9 times out of 10, so Watson is really like honor roll material for only waking us up 1x last night!

We just love him so much already!!! It's beyond words!!! Thanks for looking at him and for all your kind words to me about Winston. Watson's got some big shoes to fill, but he is off to the most perfect, fairy tale level start. He is just too perfect of a baby bear to be anything other than God sent.


----------



## rockin r (Nov 23, 2008)

He is adorable!!!!!!


----------



## Minimor (Nov 23, 2008)

He's cute....not to mention ADORABLE!


----------



## Shelley (Nov 23, 2008)

He's just precious!! Congratulations!!





Shellee


----------



## Vertical Limit (Nov 23, 2008)

What a wonderful new beginning! TOO CUTE FOR WORDS!


----------



## justanothercowgirl (Nov 23, 2008)

He is absolutely precious!!



I hope he brings you as much joy as Winston did.

Pammy


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Nov 23, 2008)

He is precious!!!


----------



## Bassett (Nov 23, 2008)

Awwwwwwwww Jill he is so precious and fluffy.






How can you help but love him? He will never take Winstons place in your heart but he has already wormed his way in the way it sounds. He is going to be smart and soooooooooooooo spoiled. Be a good mama now.


----------



## Mona (Nov 23, 2008)

He is sooooo cute, and sounds to be absolutely perfect!! CONGRATULATIONS on your new furbaby!!


----------



## Teresa (Nov 23, 2008)

Awwwww how cute. I so need another shih tzu to keep my Squiggles company.


----------



## qtrrae (Nov 23, 2008)

Jill,

He is just absolutely addorable!! Sounds like little fluffball Watson is already fitting in!

Congratulations on that precious little man!!


----------



## topnotchminis (Nov 23, 2008)

Awwwwww! He is sooooo cute!


----------



## Sterling (Nov 23, 2008)

Awww Jill he is a such a little cutie pie!!



How old is he right now? I'm so glad things are going well for his homecoming. You'll have to keep us posted as he grows and learns.


----------



## anita (Nov 23, 2008)

Awww............ adorable !!!!! Congratulations to your new baby.

Anita


----------



## minih (Nov 23, 2008)

Congratulations on your new little baby! He is a real doll, and has a very expressive face too. Enjoy.


----------



## Reble (Nov 23, 2008)

[SIZE=18pt]CONGRATULATIONS ITS A BOY [/SIZE]( Watson )

noticed your dogs all names start with W

Mine all start with letter P

Petunia, Phea Phea, Pirata, Puddles, except for our male he is Teddy...


----------



## Miniv (Nov 23, 2008)

I can sure see why you're in love with him already!


----------



## sedeh (Nov 23, 2008)

He is just adorable Jill!!



I can see that he's already dug a huge hole in your heart!



Enjoy your new puppy....I'm sure Winston would have approved.....he wants to see his mama happy again.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Nov 23, 2008)

Jill,

He's just perfect!



Congratulations to you and to Watson for finding a great home!!


----------



## SampleMM (Nov 23, 2008)

Watson looks to be quite the sweetie pie!


----------



## Margo_C-T (Nov 23, 2008)

Jill, your writing and the pics, just have me smiling and smiling!! Watson is a little DOLL; I believe you have another 'heart doggie'...remember, when you have a big heart, there is plenty of room in it for more than one!

I have NO doubt that Winston is watching from the Bridge, and wagging his tail with approval!

Wishing you MANY happy years, also, with Watson!!

Here's a hug...{{{{{ Jill }}}}}!

Margo


----------



## Relic (Nov 23, 2008)

He is just beautiful the sweetest little thing lots of love for lots of years to come...


----------



## REO (Nov 23, 2008)

Oh my! He's SO CUTE!! I'm very happy for you and H!


----------



## Basketmiss (Nov 23, 2008)

Watson looks so snuggly!! I see why you already love him... Have fun loving your new baby..





Missy


----------



## maplegum (Nov 23, 2008)

There he is!

I'm sure little Watson will help heal your heart. Enjoy him Jill, he is adorable.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Nov 23, 2008)

Awwww Jill, he is absoutely adorable









I am sure Winston is looking down and givng little Watson the wag of approval.






I am so glad you and Watson have found each other.


----------



## susanne (Nov 23, 2008)

OH!!!!! I can smell that sweet puppy breath from here! Congratulations, Mom and Dad!

Now a message to the new boy himself from Shadow, poodle patriarch of Woodwinds:

Dear Master Watson,

Yes, you are indeed all that and a box of doggy treats, but then you already know that. Congratulations on striking gold in the dogparent sweepstakes -- just in case you haven't yet realized it, you are one lucky dog!

You've already achieved one of the first goals of doggydom -- teaching your parents you need to have your own beds, but that if they are good you will share with them.

Hehe, you're letting them off kind of easy on the nighttime potty business...you easily could have gotten away with at least 10 times, but I guess if you like your sleep,it's your choice.

You've prabably seen several big, furry things as well as some smaller furry things that kind of look like you. They're called dogs. Just be careful that they don't try to tell you that you're one, too! As long as you get that straight, they're not so bad...they're great for cuddling on cold days when Mom and Dady are at work.

Treats are great, but you'll have to be careful not to spoil your impressionable humans by doing tricks for them -- your being so cute is enough reward for them!

Sometimes your people will waste treats by eating them themselves...you really want to discourage this. The one exception is, don't ever get in between your Mom and chocolate.... Not only is chocolate very bad for you, but it's the one thing your Mom will fight you for, so look out! (Hehe...this is really mean, but you should see what happens when your Dad forgets and does it himself!!)

That's it for now...you have plenty to work on. Just remember, cute always wins, so practice, practice, practice!

Yours in fuzzy cuteness,

Shadow


----------



## Connie P (Nov 23, 2008)

Watson is WAY too cute Jill! Looks like he fits right in and has made himself right at home already!


----------



## AppyLover2 (Nov 23, 2008)

I agree with everyone else....he's absolutely ADORABLE! Love Shih Tzu's.....never saw one I didn't want.

Susanne I loved Shadow's letter to Watson.


----------



## CyndiM (Nov 23, 2008)

OH he is just adorable.





Shadow that was a very nice letter to Watson I hope he listens to you.


----------



## picasso (Nov 23, 2008)

He is just adorable. I love the picture of him with his little tongue stuck out. He is precious. Take care of your mom Watson.


----------



## Leeana (Nov 23, 2008)

Ohh Jill, i just love him



:wub. I am SO happy for you too


----------



## RJRMINIS (Nov 23, 2008)

*He is ADORABLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



*


----------



## minimama (Nov 23, 2008)

Aw Jill, he is just adorable. I did not get the chance to send my sympathies yearlier for Winston but please do accept them now. Watson is appearing to blend in very well right from the word go.


----------



## Russ (Nov 23, 2008)

Awwww, Watson is a cutie! I am so happy for you and Harvey!


----------



## nootka (Nov 23, 2008)

Awww, Jill, he's just beautiful. Radiant!

Enjoy him...I just know he's there to help you heal and to forge a new bond.

Liz


----------



## Hosscrazy (Nov 23, 2008)

Jill - he is so cute I can't stand it!!! Congrats on your new little fur friend - he is perfect!!!!

Liz R.


----------



## Sonya (Nov 24, 2008)

He is adorable Jill! Congrats!


----------



## Jill (Nov 24, 2008)

Thank you all











Man do I love this baby bear already so much!!!

He was really good last night, again only waking me up 1x. He then slept until H's alarm woke us all up at 4:15. He's had some breakfast (not much but he's so little...) and has been jumping around and wrestling stuffed animals for the past 45 minutes.

I'm so happy I'd planned to be home with him this week. I cannot imagine going to work and leaving him home!!!

Susanne -- Shadow's letter made me smile!!! I had to send a copy to my parents, they will love it, too


----------



## Jill (Nov 24, 2008)

_PS just thinking about everything this morning -- in my life nothing has ever hurt more than loosing Winston, but nothing has ever made me happier than having Watson here right now (who I think does have Winston on the inside, crazy or not) _


----------



## Southern_Heart (Nov 24, 2008)

Oh My gosh Jill, he is just to cute for words!




Congrats!

Joyce


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Nov 24, 2008)

Well now Jill....look at those eyes, that spirit in them..yes, Watson is very special...congratulations.


----------



## Ferrah (Nov 24, 2008)

Wow! Look at that FACE! He's adorable!


----------



## lyn_j (Nov 24, 2008)

There he is ! Cute as ever............... Im not surprised he jumped out of the box! lol I have seen him in action at Cheryls... lol New babies are just so much fun !

Lyn


----------



## whitney (Nov 24, 2008)

What a cutie patutie. You just wanna kiss that little black nose. Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Nov 24, 2008)

OH MY!! He is soo cute! Congratulations,I hope you have many years of joy with him.


----------



## Jill (Nov 24, 2008)

Thanks, Everyone! Watson is what's happening here, that's for sure!!!

Here he was earlier today, following a no holds barred stuffed animal wrestling match! (He was victorious!)


----------



## Kim~Crayonboxminiatures (Nov 24, 2008)

Jill, he is adorable!! I'm so glad you found him & he picked you too! I will post my new puppy in a few minutes, I still find that amazing, we both lost our special boys around the same time, and found the perfect puppies picked them up the same day! :love


----------



## Miniequine (Nov 24, 2008)

Jill,

Your Little Man is too precious. I am so happy to read

how much joy he has brought you all



)

Those eyes just melt ya!

~Sandy


----------



## Marty (Nov 24, 2008)

Oh dear heavens Jill that little puff ball sure is cute. He'd fit right inside of your Christmas stocking.

Best wishes for many years of fun and love with that little guy.


----------



## Jill (Nov 25, 2008)

Thank you, ladies! He is the little man for sure. He only woke me up 1x last night and went right back to bed after potty, ditto for going right back to sleep after H took him out around 4am. He says he's perfect and his mommy agrees


----------



## Maxi'sMinis (Nov 25, 2008)

Oh Jill I am so happy for you. I too have several animals that I know are spirits of animals I have had in the past, so just call me crazy, don't care. It is funny, they have the same behaviors and likes and dislikes as my beloved pets that have past. I am so glad that Watson was there for you when you needed him most. Fate as they say! He looks like such a little man. Cutest of the cute.


----------



## sundancer (Nov 25, 2008)

Jill-

So Adorable!!! Such a cutie

Julie

Victory Pass Stable


----------



## Ferin (Nov 26, 2008)

Watson is so CUTE!!!



He looks like a little character! I am so happy for you and Harvey! I know Watson will give you many years of love and happieness!


----------



## jrae (Nov 27, 2008)

He is so adorable....look at that face! He is just perfect!


----------



## minisch (Nov 28, 2008)

He is just TOO CUTE !! I love Shih Tzu's ! I have 2


----------



## Jill (Nov 28, 2008)

Thanks, everyone!!!



:yes





Watson is sure making life a lot happier





He is 100% best friend material, too


----------



## twister (Nov 28, 2008)

awww Jill he is adorable, I so love the pic of him sticking his tongue out, what a cutie. He will be a lot of fun to have around.

Yvonne


----------



## RallyZ (Nov 29, 2008)

Awwww.








So cute and such loving eyes.

Winston would approve.


----------



## afoulk (Nov 29, 2008)

Jill,

What a darling puppy. I know he will help heal your heart.

Arlene


----------



## Jill (Dec 1, 2008)

Thanks, Ladies! I am loving Watson so much. I have to go to the office tomorrow -- URGH, I will miss him so much!!!


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Dec 2, 2008)

He's got such a thoughtful (and cute) expression! What a neat little puppy.


----------



## susanne (Dec 2, 2008)

Hey Jill,

Can you train him to be an office dog?

If he's quiet and stays where he should, he'd be a great stress reliever for everyone, including clients. Great public relations, too!


----------



## Jill (Dec 2, 2008)

:BigGrin





He gets his last booster on 12/17 and after that, I do plan to take him to the office sometimes, especially when I don't have client appointments. Winston used to go to the office with me before we got him his own dog 8yrs ago (Willow). Just today, I got him a harness which is to be his safety belt contraption for the booster seat that goes in the car. It fits him and we're calling it his "traveling vest".

He is sincerely the best thing that's happened "here" in a long time. I just love him so much... Today was my first day at work and away from him. Missed him SO much!!! I had to leave around 4am and got back at 1pm. That's a long time to be away from your baby


----------



## Valerie (Dec 2, 2008)

Oh Jill....

I am so sorry to read about Winston..............and now I had to read up on the new little man of the house, Watson. He is adoreable. I was just wondering how you were going to do away from him for a day.......that had to be rough!

Sounds like it's a match made in Heaven....congrats on the new baby.

Valerie


----------

